# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Αναζήτηση Mainboard 17MB82S

## JOUN

Καλησπερα.
Ψαχνω την 17ΜΒ82S Mainboard.
Υπαρχει σε Turbo-X σε Toshiba και φανταζομαι σε πολλες αλλες.
Την εχω βρει Ελλαδα αλλα ειπα να ρωτησω και εδω.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## tsalik

Γιώργο δεν  είναι όλες ίδιες γιατί έχουν σε άλλη θέση την υποδοχή για την lvds καλωδίωση.Πρέπει να την ψάξεις με τον τύπο του panel

----------


## JOUN

Το ξέρω γιαυτό και έγραψα  τον τύπο της mainboard.

----------


## arhs

Η μητρικη εχει τρεις διαφορετικες θεσεις για πανελ. Θυμασαι σε ποια θεση κουμπωνει το πανελ;

----------


## JOUN

Αυτη ειναι..

----------


## arhs

Ηδικη μου εχει στην τριτη θεση την φυσσα. Θα κοιταξω να δω μηπως εχω... :Confused1:

----------


## johnkou

Απ'οτι βλεπω ειναι απο 40ιντσων,αρα ψαχνετε για 40αρα τηλεοραση και δευτερον να εχουν τον ιδιο τυπο πανελ,γιαυτο υπαρχουν οι κωδικοι στις vestel που ξεκινανε απο 10χχ και 231χχ η παραπλησιοι κωδικοι.

----------


## duvdev

Πρεπει να την εχω, θα το επιβεβαιωσω αυριο για 100%

----------


## JOUN

Eνταξει Μάκη.

----------


## JOUN

Η τηλεοραση ειναι αυτη: 10102596

----------


## duvdev

> Η τηλεοραση ειναι αυτη: 10102596


Την εχω, αλλα εχει 3 διαφορετικους τροπους συνδεσεις με το πανελ, ανεβασε μια φωτο να δω ποια ακριβως ειναι.

----------


## JOUN

Εχω φωτο στο #5

----------


## duvdev

> Εχω φωτο στο #5



την εχω....

----------

